# dünnes 17`spielenotebook.



## dertobiii (14. Januar 2012)

*dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

hi,
bin auf der suche nach einem dünnen (ca. 2,5cm) 17`Notebook.
Anforderungen:
flüssig auf hohen einstellungen laufen müssen:
-css
-CoD 4
-minecraft
spiele, die auf geringerer, aber immernoch akzeptabler einstellung flüssig laufen sollten:
-MW3
-Bf3
-assassins creed (alle teile)
-GTA4 (hier bin ich bereit, die grafik sehr weit runterzudrehen, sollte aber einigermassen laufen.

Ich rendere keine vieos etc. eine schnelle hdd+cpu schliesst das natürlich nicht aus 

das Design sollte möglichst schlicht sein (keine lichterkette im deckel wie es msi bei manchen hat)

mir ist heute das razer blade positiv aufgefallen, leider gibt es ja dazu keinerlei reviews etc, ad es noch nicht verkauft wird.
preis sollte sich unter den 3000€ bewegen also viel platz!


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

Warum soll es denn dünn sein? Was hast du davon?


----------



## dertobiii (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

ich möchte halt, das es für "nichtgamer" wie ein normales Notebook aussieht.
wenn ich es zu vorträgen etc mitnehme sollte da keine blinkene maschiene stehen.
3cm gehen natürlich auch noch, solange es nicht wie ein bomber aussieht


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

Dicke Notebooks sind doch nicht prinzipiell Gamerschlachtschiffe 

Schade, dass Lenovo die W700 Thinkpad Serie eingestampft hat...

Wirklich dünn war das aber auch nicht

Wie wäre es mit einem HP Elite Book 8760w? Es sieht aus wie... eine mobile Workstation... es ist auch eine

Die stärkste damit verfügbare GraKa ist eine Quadro 4000M, diese ist etwa so schnell wie eine GTX 480M oder sogar schneller

Allerdings ist es stattliche 3,74cm dick

Eine billigere Alternative wäre vielleicht das MySn/Schenker XMG A701; das sieht auch nicht aus wie ein typisches Gamingnotebook und hat eine GT 555M; es ist 3,9cm dick

Eine relativ dünne Alternative könnte das Sony VAIO VGP-BPS

Eine billigere Alternative wäre etwa das Schenker XMG A701, das sieht auch nicht aus wie ein typisches Gamer Notebook

Das Auch die Sony VAIO F-Serie könnte interressant sein, diese Geräte sind nur 3,3cm dick und bieten eine GT 540M- allerdings nur 41,6cm (16,4 Zoll) Diagonale

Warum muss/soll es eigentlich so groß sein?


----------



## Patze93 (15. Januar 2012)

Nimm doch ein Dell Xps die sind echt Top verarbeitet und edel  http://www.dell.com/de/p/xps-l702x/pd


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*



Thepro schrieb:


> ich möchte halt, das es für "nichtgamer" wie ein normales Notebook aussieht.
> wenn ich es zu vorträgen etc mitnehme sollte da keine blinkene maschiene stehen.
> 3cm gehen natürlich auch noch, solange es nicht wie ein bomber aussieht


 Also, zunächst mal sind selbst für 17Zoll-Officenotebooks Zoll 3cm schon eher dünn - 3 bis 4cm ist an sich völlig normal, wenn einer also bei 4cm direkt denkt, es sei kein Office-, sondern ganz klar ein Gamingnotebook, dann hat derjeinge keine Ahnung   Viele normale 17er bis 1000€ für Office und ohne "starke" Karte sind zwischen 3 und 4cm, manche 2,8cm, andere 3,9cm usw.

Und viele 17 Zöller mit Grafikchips, die zum Gamen durchaus geeignet sind, sind nicht dicker als viele reine "Office"-17Zöller, das sollte also überhaupt kein Problem, dass ein Notebook mit recht guter Grafikkarte nicht ungewöhnlich "möchig" aussieht. 

Was ich mich aber frage ist: MUSS es denn wirklich auch "unterwegs" so stark sein? Reicht es Dir nicht für die Situationen, wo Du mal nicht zu Hause bist, völlig aus, wenn Du "nur" auf mittleren Details gut spielen kannst? Du kriegst nämlich um die 1000€ Notebooks, die auf mittel die Spiele gut packen, aber auf hohen oder gar höchsten wird es direkt VIEL teurer und trotzdem nicht besser als ein PC für 700-800€... d.h wenn Du ein 1000€-Notebook für unterwegs nimmst und das Spielen mit hohen Details eher auf "zu Hause" verlegst, sparst Du eine Menge Geld. 

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, was dieses razer Blade zum Beispiel kosten soll, aber das hat ja auch "nur" eine 555m drin, das ist eine Karte, die nicht mal an einen 700€-PC bzw Grafikkarte für 140€ rankommt, und Notebooks mit einer 555m kriegst Du allgemein auch schon ab ca 800€.


Absoluter Preistipp aktuell sind einige Acer mit eine mobilen AMD 6850, zB Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk *HD6850 Win7* bei notebooksbilliger.de die ist ca so gut wie eine Nvidia 555m, nen Tick schwächer.

Hier zB ein Dell mit ner 555m, das ist zur Zeit auch das günstigste mit ner 555m: Dell Studio XPS 17, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 6144MB, 1000GB, GeForce GT 555M (702x-6244) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Hier wäre ein Toshiba mit einer 560m, die ist natürlich dann nochmal was besser: Toshiba Qosmio X770-11D (PSBY5E-01X00PGR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland das wäre wohl dann auch nur 3cm dick.


Du musst es aber halt selber wissen, was Du ausgeben willst, Zb das Toshiba mit der 560m kostet halt doppelt so viel wie das Acer mit der AMD 6850... hier hast Du Benchmarks auch von Spielen von der 560m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und die 6850: AMD Radeon HD 6850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ leider bei letzterer nicht so viele Werte... und die 555m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## dertobiii (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

anhand der benchmarks habe ich mich entschieden, das eine gt555m mir zu lahm ist.
das acer sieht zwar nicht so dick aus, aber das tpshiba ist ja ganzschön heftig!
dell sieht ebenfalls sehr dick aus.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

Das Toshiba hat doch nur 2,8cm und ist dünner als das Acer, das sogar 4,1cm hoch ist ^^  Vlt hat es auch was damit zu tun, wie lang/breit es ist. Logischerweise wirkt ein Notebook dicker, wenn es bei nur 35cm breit 3cm hoch ist als wenn es bei 40cm Breite 3cm hoch ist.


Aber ich weiß auch gar nicht, was Du wegen der Optik Dir vorstellst, aber ich hab noch nie gehört, dass irgendjemand bei einem "dick" aussehenden Notebook dann denkt, dass es ein Gamermodell sei, und selbst wenn: ja und? ^^ Da spielen eher andere Dinge wie "aggressive Optik" eine Rolle beim Image, das ein Notebook vermittelt. Ich würd mir an Deiner Stelle erstmal drüber klarwerden, was für eine Graka es sein soll, zB ob die 560m nun reicht oder ob es noch mehr sein muss. Bei ner 560m wäre das Toshiba halt auch das günstigste zur Zeit. Und wenn es Dir nicht passt, kann man ja noch weitere ansehen - allerdings haben da die Notebooks dann meist eher ein eben "cooles" und "aggressives" Design - das Toshiba ist da sogar noch sehr schlicht.


----------



## dertobiii (15. Januar 2012)

Das mit der agressiven optik spielt sicher eine rolle, die mich auch stört. Eine 560m sollte für meine bedürfnisse reichen,  weniger auf keinen fall


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

UNd was ist dann mit dem Toshiba? Hast Du da überhaupt die richtigen Fotos gesehen? Ich mein: Qosmio X770 series - Toshiba etwas runterscrollen bei "Galerie" das 4. Foto, seitlich aufgeklappter Status - das kannst Du doch nciht allen ernstes als "dick" bezeichnen ^^ es ist wie gesagt unter 3cm dick.

Das nächste mit ner 560m kostet direkt ne Schub mehr, dieses Asus: http://geizhals.at/de/690575 das wird mit 6(!),2cm angegeben...


ps: die Angaben beziehen sich natürlich immer auf die "dickste" Stelle - es kann zB hinten was höher sein, um dort besser Luft reinzulassen, und das andere ist vlt eher in MItte dicker, weil der Displaydeckel sich da leicht wölbt usw.


----------



## dertobiii (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

ja, das toshiba ist okay, gibts das auch ohne rot? 
ne, 6cm kannste knicken


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: dünnes 17`spielenotebook.*

vlt schau auch mal bei Schenker (mysn.de ), Deviltech und notebookguru - das sind Custommade-Hersteller. Ansonsten wüsst ich auch nix, denn RICHTIG Gaming am Notebook oberhalb der Leistung einer Dektopkarte wie der AMD 6670 ist halt sehr teuer, da gibt es daher wenig Auswahl - kann sich ja kaum einer leisten...  und die Modelle sind dann meistens etwas auffälliger, da die "Spielefraeaks" normalerweise eher was wollen, das auch "was her macht" im nicht-schlichten Stil...    da ist das bisschen rot beim Toshiba schon sehr schlicht im Vergleich...


----------

